# mod_rewrite verändert URL ungewollt



## Gudy (1. Oktober 2012)

Hi zusammen,
ich habe ein Problem mit mod_rewrite und hoffe von euch hatte schon einmal jemand so ein Problem.
Ich habe eine einfache Weiterleitung  realisiert, die imemr auf https umleitet.


```
RewriteCond %{HTTPS} !^on$
RewriteRule (.*) https://www.domain.de$1 [R,L]
```

Ich habe jetzt eine Seite in meinen Favoriten die in etwa eien solche Adresse hat

```
http://www.domain.de/group/department/acquisition/statistic?p_p_id=plde_assistant_statistic&_plde_assistant_statistic_struts_action=%2Fext%2Fassistant_portlet%2Fstatistic%2Fview
```

Der das rewrite macht daraus aber

```
https://www.domain.de/group/department/acquisition/statistic?p_p_id=plde_assistant_statistic&_plde_assistant_statistic_struts_action=%252Fext%252Fassistant_portlet%252Fstatistic%252Fview
```

Wie zu sehen ist wird der letzte Wert der VAriablen verändert, aus dem "%2" wir immer ein "%252"

Jemand einen Tipp voran es liegen kann?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Seppi123 (6. Oktober 2012)

Wieso leitest du eigentlich nicht mit JavaScript um?
Ja klar, ist nicht so Suchmaschinenfreundlich, wäre aber eigentlich dann eine bessere Idee 

Ps. Mit .htaccess Dateien kenne ich mich nicht gut aus, aber ich hoffe es konnte dir helfen


----------

